# New Financial Regulator appointed



## Brendan Burgess (21 Aug 2013)

*New Deputy Governor Financial Regulation Appointed 										  								*

*Press Release 21 August 2013*

 The Central Bank of Ireland today (Wednesday 21 August) announced the  appointment of Cyril Roux as Deputy Governor, Financial Regulation.    Mr Roux will be responsible for all regulatory activities at the  Central Bank.  He is currently the First Deputy Secretary General of the  French prudential supervisory authority for banks and insurance  companies (Autorité de Contrôle Prudentiel et de Résolution ACPR).  The  Minister for Finance has welcomed the appointment.


 Announcing the appointment, Governor Patrick Honohan, said:” I am  pleased to welcome Cyril Roux to the Central Bank.  His very extensive  relevant experience and skills are particularly suited to this  challenging role. I look forward to working with him, along with the  rest of the regulatory team, as we continue to develop the financial  regulatory system in Ireland.”


 Mr Roux has been the First Deputy Secretary General of the French  prudential supervisory authority for banks and insurance companies  (ACPR) since the authority was created in March 2010. Prior to joining  ACPR he was the Deputy Secretary General of the French insurance  supervisory authority (ACAM) which merged into ACPR. 



 Before joining the ACAM, Mr Roux spent 10 years at AXA in a variety of posts, as well as 3 years in the French Treasury. 



 Commenting on his appointment, Mr Roux said: “I’m honoured by this  appointment and very aware that restoring the Irish economy to full  health requires effective financial supervision. I’m looking forward to  joining the Central Bank with that purpose in mind and to take up where  Matthew Elderfield is leaving off.”


 Cyril Roux will take up his new position on the 1st October.


----------

